# Bowling Green House, Poole, Dorset



## urban-dorset (Jan 23, 2016)

This is an explore from a while back, but re-discovering the photos today I thought it worthy of a short report. The pictures were taken with my old camera, so the quality isn't that great. I know, a bad workman blames his tools!

This house was located in a very expensive area and following several failed planning applications it had been boarded up. In 2010 there was a mysterious fire, blamed on vandalism, which practically gutted the property.

Previously, the house had been the subject of several unsympathetic extensions (not to mention ghastly plastic windows and exterior paintwork!) to the side and rear (other houses in the area of similar design haven't been ruined), meaning the best thing about it was the swimming pool. I didn't go inside the property as it was absolutely trashed by the fire and not even worthy of one photo!

In 2014 the remains were razed to the ground, and the pool filled in. There are now plans to put a swanky, big house on the land, although there is still no sign of any building work.


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 23, 2016)

The first shot is really good! nice report


----------



## krela (Jan 23, 2016)

Damn those mysterious fires!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 23, 2016)

They weren't messing around with that fire,Thanks for showing


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 23, 2016)

Nicely done. Must have been a nice house at one time. Looks nice from the outside, but.....


----------



## urban-dorset (Jan 23, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nicely done. Must have been a nice house at one time. Looks nice from the outside, but.....



It would have been nice until someone with no taste had a go at it..... and then the mysterious fire of course!


----------



## tazong (Jan 23, 2016)

To be honest i dont think its the windows that let the place down its the color of the building - if that place had been painted with a brilliant white with a strong eggshell black color along the bottom foundations i think that place would have looked wonderful.


----------



## DarkAbyss1398 (Nov 24, 2021)

Anyone know where this place is/was?


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 25, 2021)

DarkAbyss1398 said:


> Anyone know where this place is/was?


It's in Poole, Dorset.


----------



## urban-dorset (Nov 25, 2021)

Yes, me - it was my thread! The house was in Branksome Park, Poole, but has now been demolished.


----------



## DarkAbyss1398 (Nov 25, 2021)

urban-dorset said:


> Yes, me - it was my thread! The house was in Branksome Park, Poole, but has now been demolished.


Thanks, Urban.


----------



## SARAH79 (Nov 26, 2021)

urban-dorset said:


> It would have been nice until someone with no taste had a go at it..... and then the mysterious fire of course!


Maybe I am getting too cynical in my old age but it is strange how many "mysterious fires" occur just after planning permission has been turned down.

Do you know what was built on this plot after the house was demolished? 

Cynical me thinks that there are now several smaller properties on the plot.

Also, tell me to mind my own business if I am being too nosey but whereabouts do you live in Dorset?

I live in Christchurch and I haven't come across many urbexers from this area before.


----------



## urban-dorset (Nov 26, 2021)

There were numerous planning applications:

2017: to erect 2 No. 4 bedroom detached houses - Granted.
2014: Demolition of existing dwelling and redevelopment to provide replacement dwelling - Granted.
2009: Demolish existing dwelling and erect a 59-bed care home. Refused and subsequently Dismissed at appeal.

The fire was in May 2010...









Dramatic blaze as fire rips through roof of Branksome Park home


AROUND 60 firefighters fought a huge blaze at a large detached property in Branksome Park yesterday evening.




www.bournemouthecho.co.uk





I think there are now two big houses on that plot, because they couldn't get a care home through planning. Agreed that those mysterious fires can be handy.

I'm in Poole, but there's nothing around here, urbex wise. Best was Holton Heath Labs, but they have been flattened now (a church is going to be built on the land).


----------



## Hayman (Nov 27, 2021)

urban-dorset said:


> There were numerous planning applications:
> 
> 2017: to erect 2 No. 4 bedroom detached houses - Granted.
> 2014: Demolition of existing dwelling and redevelopment to provide replacement dwelling - Granted.
> ...


A church to be built where there were laboratories. Progress?


----------



## urban-dorset (Nov 27, 2021)

Hayman said:


> A church to be built where there were laboratories. Progress?


Yes, where the labs were has now been flattened. I think they are keeping a couple of buildings, but not the main one - that has gone. 

It's definitely a bit odd that a church is going to be built there! As for progress...


----------



## Peter Swatton (Feb 22, 2022)

DarkAbyss1398 said:


> Anyone know where this place is/was?


Leicester Road, Branksome Park, Poole.


----------

